# buying wood chips



## sourmash (Nov 11, 2010)

I live on long island ny and I just bought a smoker bbq but the only types of wood I can find in the stores are mesquite and hickory.Does anybody know of a store by my house that sells different flavored wood.I found plenty online but but for a 9.00 bag of apple wood chips its over 11.00 in shipping.It seems like a waste of money.Any suggestions or help would be appreciated.


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 11, 2010)

I have found a variety of wood chip flavors available in our area.  Stores are Lowe's hardware and various hardware stores (e.g. ACE).  Typical prices are about $4.99-5.99 for a pound bag, enough for 2-3 smokes easily.

Look at anyplace that sells smokers, and they ought to have chips.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Some Walmart stores carry wood chips, I've even seen them at the 99 cent stores. Kepp looking, I'm sure you'll find a local source. It's all good my friend.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 12, 2010)

This link might be helpful for you

http://chowhound.chow.com/topics/677568


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 12, 2010)

What kind of chips are you looking for, Apple, Cherry, Maple???

Todd


----------



## flash (Nov 12, 2010)

And do you really have to use Chips. Chunks will last you so much longer. Even in Long Island, you have trees, so scout around and if you see a neighbor cutting down a tree, offer to take some branches from them. That's how I get my Pecan and Cherry here in Florida.


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 12, 2010)

Kmart, Home Depot, Lowes, Walmart all usually carry at least chips, and most carry chips and chunks. (sounds like the morning after a really big drinking binge.... lol)


----------



## coffee_junkie (Nov 12, 2010)

If you have a "Do It Best" hardware store you can order online and have it shipped to the store, no shipping charges, they have all the types of chips. chunks you could want. Here is the link: http://www.doitbest.com/search-pecan+chunks.dib


----------



## daveomak (Nov 12, 2010)

Flash has a great idea. Limbs from many types of hardwoods work well.

I live where fruit is grown commercially.

Usually fruit growers stack up their tree prunings for burning or chipping.

You can find apple, cherry, pear etc.  I take the branches 4" or smaller and cut them

into "cookies"  1"-2" thick using my mitre saw. A sawzall would work equally well.

Don't ask me how I know ...but... it takes 2 pieces of wood to make a fire!!

One cookie at a time in the smoker. If it is split, break it at the split and use 1/2 at a time.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Nov 12, 2010)

I order mine online, and get a nice variety at one time. Mine came from Yakima, WA, but I'm sure you can find something closer so the shipping would be less.


----------



## doohop65 (Jun 23, 2013)

Another good option is the city recycle center. If you know your wood you can prune off the piles at the recycle center and take them home with you. 

The orchard is another good option. I have a small personal apple orchard and give away a lot of trimmings. Keep in mind l, most orchards trim in late winter/early spring.


----------



## marshman71 (Jun 23, 2013)

These are what I use when I buy chips.  

Apple chips at w-mart

Usually find them at Menards on sale actually right now for $2.50 a bag  and my Local WM normally has them at the 2.99 - 3.50 range.


----------



## ghatcher (Jun 23, 2013)

If you have a Cabella's around, they have a large variety, Apply, Cherry, Peach, Pecan, Orange and Hickory and Mesquite


----------



## speaks (Jun 23, 2013)

I normally by wood chunks at academy. Various flavored.


----------



## smoke-monster (Jun 23, 2013)

I get some of mine at Academy Sports and Outdoors. They usually carry apple, cherry, mesquite and hickory chips and chunks. Also, the grocery stores here carry some varieties of chips. I get them from Lowes.


----------



## grampyskids (Jun 23, 2013)

Go to doitbest.com, they will ship to your local TRU-Value Hardware at no charge.


----------



## mikebham (Jun 23, 2013)

Academy Sports has the best selection I've found anywhere. good selection of bag sizes and price is reasonable.
Try some Jack Daniels chips. Mix 50/50 with Pecan. Great


----------



## markbeer (Jun 23, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Flash has a great idea. Limbs from many types of hardwoods work well.
> 
> I live where fruit is grown commercially.
> 
> ...


be careful about what people use to cut wood with.  chainsaws, for example, can leave oily stuff on the cuts.  and you don't want that nasty stuff in the smoke to get on your food.

I've been fortunate enough to work at a woodworking shop that has vertical bandsaws. there, I trim off contaminated parts of the wood and then slice the rest into cookie biscuits.  just another example of what you can do if you know someone who has access to such machinery that helps do the job.

as Doohop mentioned, the wood pieces from a recycling place can be treated the same way.

good luck, and happy smokin'!


----------



## davidhef88 (Jun 23, 2013)

I get large pieces of hickory FREE from a BBQ joint on my route. I cut them with my chop saw then hatchet them into chunks.


----------



## daricksta (Jun 23, 2013)

You'll find them at just about any decent hardware store, whether it be Lowe's, Home Depot, Ace. The big box stores have a larger selection. In my area there's a supermarket called Fred Meyer which is like a combo food/department store and it has wood chips in separate grilling and smoker areas. Fred Meyer is part of the Kroger chain so you might have a similar type of store in Long Island.

As for Walmart, I make it a point to boycott that store every chance I get.


----------



## ofrankie (Jun 23, 2013)

I know you said you've looked online, but take a peek at www.samssmoker.com. Prices are reasonable, lots of variety & I think shipping isn't too bad.


----------



## angusmcintosh (Jun 23, 2013)

For us Canadians....smokinlicious   canada 

I did a smoke tonight using chips on my Masterbuilt Pro Dual Fuel Smoker. Never again. Chunks only from now on...


----------



## grimm5577 (Jun 24, 2013)

have you tried Ebay, or Fruitawood.com


----------



## smotch121 (Jun 24, 2013)

I live on Long Island as well, I ve purchase the following woods from Walmart ,and HomeDepot in suffolk .Cherry, Apple, Hickory, Pecan,Mesquite, and  Jack Daniells brand chips. as well they also carry them in chunks as well.


----------



## megt123 (Jun 24, 2013)

I buy large bags of apple wood at Home depot for about $20. The have large chunks and some smaller pieces in the same bag. I have used them with about seven smokes and still have over a quarter of a bag left over. They also sell Hickory, peach, and Mesquite.


----------



## randolph (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't know if you have Menard's up your way, but they're selling bags this week of .99....they're not big bags, but cheep none the less.

Hank


----------



## 007tim (Jun 24, 2013)

try bass pro shop or dicks sporting goods


----------



## dtatro69 (Jun 24, 2013)

I live in Southern VT. I find different wood varieties in NH @ HomeDepot


----------



## shawnmaloney01 (Jun 24, 2013)

Can also check out Amazon, they have various sellers and can find most wood types


----------



## dtatro69 (Jun 24, 2013)

For my apple wood, While driving around one day. I saw a huge pile of tree trimmings from someones small personal orchard. I stopped and asked if by chance they would be interesting in getting rid of some. I had told the nice older lady what I wanted it for. She then said help yourself and take what you can use. I only had to cut it up and haul away. I personnel rather use chunks then chips, they burn longer.


----------



## dtatro69 (Jun 24, 2013)

I also got some good ole VT Maple the same way from some one. I saw hem cutting it down. I said hey if your looking to git rid of that I would be interested in it. They kindly said if you can have it gone by the end of the day it's yours. I went back about an hour later, they had it all cut into chunks and piled by the road for me to just load in my truck.


----------



## tatoosh (Jun 25, 2013)

Smokilicious has a lot of nice choices for woods and sizes: chips, chunks, and more.  Shipping is included in their prices, so if you see something you like and can handle their prices, you won't get charged more for shipping.  I've used their shred/chips before and it was all quality stuff.  While chunks are nice and last longer, if you want more precise control for limited smoking or cold smoking, chips are much easier to use.  But for long smokes with higher temps, chunks are nice!


----------



## flipman77 (Jun 25, 2013)

Like Dale said, check out Lowe's or Home Depot.  I got hickory, cherry, apple and they have others.  4.99 to 9.99 per bag

Good Luck

Flip


----------



## ches (Jun 25, 2013)

If your local Walmat does not carry them, you can buy on line and have them delivered to the store, saving shipping costs.


----------



## domapoi (Jun 26, 2013)

Go to amazon.com and do a simple search for "wood chips". You will find just about every flavor of chip you want and most of them qualify for "free super saver shipping". That means if you buy at least $25 dollars worth, which would be around 5 bags worth, the shipping is free. Keep in mind that all of the bags need to be qualified for this free shipping, but there is no problem find them. Some good deals on there too.


----------



## marshman71 (Jul 1, 2013)

Popped into Menards yesterday to grab some cedar planks, and noticed they had Mesquite & Hickory Chips on sale for .99 a bag 

sale runs until the 7th.   get'em while they're the on the cheep.


----------



## sandlapper (Jul 1, 2013)

Academy Sports store has a wide selection of wood chips here in SC- don't know if you have that chain where you are. Prices are $4-8.00 per bag and they have chunks as well


----------



## big griz (Jul 6, 2013)

You might try Craigslist.  I have gotten a lot of free wood from people who just want it hauled off.  Just be careful of what kind you are getting and make sure it's clean like MarkBeer said.  I now have gotten Oak, Pecan, and Cherry wood that way.  Looking for some Apple and Peach as well.


----------



## bocaboy (Jul 7, 2013)

I agree about Amazon, and their prices are surprisingly good. Shipping is free if you're a Prime member, which sweetens the deal.


----------



## vohr55 (Jul 9, 2013)

I  find applewood chips at my local Walmart.

Val


----------



## boilerman (Jul 9, 2013)

I've bought the chunks from the Depot. Pretty good deal here.I've also bought chips which I wrap in foil and poke holes in it. A suggestion from one of the guys here.The chips last longer.

I also put the word out to my buddys in the country.every time they take a hardwood or fruitwood down they drop off limbs 3-4" dia. and 4-6' long. Those prices are the best free.


----------



## remsr (Apr 22, 2017)

To bad you don't live close to me I trimmed my honey crisp apple tree in March and have a pile of apple wood I am about to burn in my fire pit because I have more than I can use. I'll bet there are people near you that have the same situation. Vermont is full of maple which is a good smoking wood. Get a saw and go hunting.

Randy,


----------



## skootchnc (Apr 23, 2017)

google Western wood chips...

Amazon sells chips,

BJ's warehouse does as well

Online will get you more selection.... buy MORE than you think you will need.... A) it's cheaper by bulk   B) once you get started smoking meat, you have to do it more often... and NO... there is no 12 step program for this


----------



## burning (Apr 23, 2017)

I came across this in my Seattle CL:

https://seattle.craigslist.org/est/grd/6100644939.html

It might not do some of you any good but do a search on your local CL under "APPLE WOOD"


----------



## smoke n brew (Apr 23, 2017)

Take about bringing back a necrotic thread... I don't buy chips anymore, I go to the Depot store; I have a camping axe if need be. I like being able to not have to add wood every hour or so. I think the record for the longest lasting batch of chunks is 3 hours or so.


----------



## larryhn (Apr 23, 2017)

An excellend source for all smoking wood - chips, logs, real wood pellets - http://www.thewoodshedoc.com

LN


----------



## bensonssmoke (Apr 23, 2017)

Amazon - free shipping


----------



## robbsmokin (Apr 24, 2017)

Wally World sells them for as little as $1.98 per bag, and has hickory, mesquite, cherry, apple, pecan and maple. I don't know what kind of smoker you have, but if its an MES with the small chip loader, you can get the Masterbuilt cold smoking attachment, use it for both cold and hot smoking, and get up to 5 hours of smoke.


----------



## robbsmokin (Apr 24, 2017)

If you have a Masterbuilt smoker with the small chip loader, you can purchase the MB cold smoker attachment for both hot and cold smoking. I get about 5 hrs of smoke from it, and it uses chips.


----------



## dlking59 (Apr 25, 2017)

RobbSmokin said:


> If you have a Masterbuilt smoker with the small chip loader, you can purchase the MB cold smoker attachment for both hot and cold smoking. I get about 5 hrs of smoke from it, and it uses chips.


I agree. The external smoker is an excellent must have. I haven't used the internal smoker ever since I got the external smoker. My daughter got me wood chunks (by mistake) and some of the pieces fit. They seem to burn longer but put out a little less smoke.


----------



## dlking59 (Apr 25, 2017)

RobbSmokin said:


> Wally World sells them for as little as $1.98 per bag, and has hickory, mesquite, cherry, apple, pecan and maple. I don't know what kind of smoker you have, but if its an MES with the small chip loader, you can get the Masterbuilt cold smoking attachment, use it for both cold and hot smoking, and get up to 5 hours of smoke.


Have gotten several of these (Western Brand) 1.98 or 2.98 depending on the wood


----------



## remsr (Apr 25, 2017)

You can actually get a lot more than 5 hours out of the cold smoker attachment by cracking the chip draw for air flow then turn the element off it will smoke for 10 or more hours kind of like the AMPS. 

Randy,


----------



## jimmy1957 (Apr 25, 2017)

REMSR said:


> You can actually get a lot more than 5 hours out of the cold smoker attachment by cracking the chip draw for air flow then turn the element off it will smoke for 10 or more hours kind of like the AMPS.
> 
> Randy,


Good idea, I got the AMPS but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## remsr (Apr 26, 2017)

The AMPS works fine, you will like it. It does require a torch to light the pellets, I use a  crème brûlée torch. The reason I have both is, I can find wood chips chunks and splits around here that I can't find in pellets and I can find woods in pellets that I can't find in chips, chunks and splits. And the cold smoker  seems to put out a little more smoke a little faster if more smoke is an issue. But it has never been an issue using the AMPS. I did light both ends one time and won't again because it puts out to much smoke. I want my foods to be complimented with smoke I don't want my food to tast like smoke. To much smoke causes food to taste like it was fire damaged. Sorry Jimmy I get  carried away when I talk about this stuff and don't know where to stop. 

Randy,


----------



## jimmy1957 (Apr 26, 2017)

Randy, That is totally ok, You gave a lot of information here, The more talk the more people learn and that is what this site is all about.


----------



## gottcha1 (Apr 28, 2017)

When I have to buy chip or chunks, Wallyworld is where I go. But under normal circumstanced I scrounge wood after storm clean-ups. If you look around and are willing to lend a hand to help,...you will have more wood than you can possible burn.  For instance..just yesterday I stopped by a neighbors place and helped him for a little bit to clean up some storm debris. We had 4 days of heavy rain here and many trees were up-rooted from it.  He had a very large "Old" pecan tree that partially split over in his back yard .  To make the story short...I brought an extra chainsaw to the deal and left with a huge load of Pecan branches. He happy....Me happy!

Just this 1 haul will give me probably 15-16 smokes.  I have also collected Maple, Oak and Cherry in the same way recently.  I stack the wood under a shed roof for drying..  When I want to smoke...I just pick out which flavor I want and pull from that stack.

It's a bit of work but most rewarding things in life are.  If you go this route and don't have a chainsaw..just visit harborfrieghts and pick up a saw-sall to cut the pieces down to usable sizes.


----------



## knot hole 11 (Apr 28, 2017)

My local supermarket actually has a nice selection by the charcoal.


----------



## bobbyq (Apr 29, 2017)

I have always preferred chunks over chips.

Apple is great!


----------



## meterman110 (Apr 30, 2017)

I just purchased a bag of cherry and a bag of apple chunks at Walmart. Price was $7.96 each for large bags. I live in Rochester NY area and that was the only place I could find different types of would chunks.


----------



## cocodrie55 (May 9, 2017)

Try Academy sports in your area for chips and chunks, should have a great selection. They also sell smokers, bbq pits, and all sorts of accessories.


----------



## hilltoppernole (May 9, 2017)

cocodrie55 said:


> Try Academy sports in your area for chips and chunks, should have a great selection. They also sell smokers, bbq pits, and all sorts of accessories.


I second this! Academy is great, has chips, chunks and logs. A lot of rubs and other accessories too.


----------



## thezman (May 9, 2017)

If you are an Amazon Prime Member you can shipping for free.


----------



## hoboken smokin (May 9, 2017)

Try your local Home Depot.  The one I go to in Jersey City always has applewood, hickory, and mesquite in logs, chunks, and chips.


----------



## smokedaddyq (May 9, 2017)

Amazon has lots of choices.  If you buy the 12 bag type variety, it comes out to be less than $3.00 per 2.97L bag.  Good deal.  You have to order a certain amount of dollars at times to get free shipping, especially if you don't have Amazon Prime.


----------

